# Favorite Villagers?



## Peridot (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm going to list all of my favorite villagers! Please list yours too! The reason the list is so long is because these villagers are either from the past OR present in my AC: New Leaf games.

Ankha
Shari 
T-Bone
Stitches
Maple 
Pekoe
Kid Cat 
Pompom
Lucky
Fauna 
Amelia 
Apollo 
Ribbot 
Marina 
Sprinkle
Chrissy & Francine (I paired them together for an obvious reason, that is if you've seen them)
Pietro
Whitney


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh boy a place where I can list my 5 million favorites!
Fauna, 
Shep
Graham,
Zell,
Stitches,
Tutu,
Blanche,
Rosie,
Apple,
Lolly,
and Jeremiah!
Not as long a list as I thought. xD


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 23, 2014)

Agent S
Margie
Hazel
Marina
Octavian
Ribbot
Bob
Olivia


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 24, 2014)

Gladys
Rudy
Queenie
Lobo
Erik
Stitches
Purrl
Fauna
Willow
Lopez

and more that I am forgetting


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Rooney
Bluebear
Whitney
Skye
Rudy
Poppy
Punchy
Moe
Francine & Chrissy
Lolly
Lobo
Curlos
Pierce
Sydney
Kitt
Kiki
Stitches
and so much more.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 24, 2014)

Francine
Chrissy
Marshal
Muffy
Stitches
Bunnie
Felicity
Mira
Lolly

These are my fave villagers that I have atm in either of my towns c:


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fauna
Ruby
Simon
Wolfgang

But the only one I have in my town ATM is Ruby.


----------



## Snype (Aug 24, 2014)

Everybody on my dreamies list (Look at signature).

And Molly.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 24, 2014)

BISKIT! <3


He's my all time favorite. He's SO CUTE And I love the noise he makes when you talk to him.​


----------



## Bui (Aug 24, 2014)

Mitzi
Blaire
Rizzo
Rosie
Marshal
Mira
Katt
Bob
Felicity
Rudy
Punchy
Whitney
Sparro
Genji
Maddie (GC)
Billy (GC)


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 24, 2014)

beau
apollo
renee
bam
julian
lucky
peggy
monique
bob
freya
muffy
and molly


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

Hard to say, I like a lot of them.

Some favorites are:

Vesta
Kiki
Prince (At least in the Gamecube version he was)
Iggy (He's been left behind in recent games )
Bertha (In the Gamecube version)
Gaston
Kabuki

Just some off the top of my head.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Cherry
Mira
Deirdre
Wolfgang
Whitney
Ken
Bella
Portia
Eugene
Punchy


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 2, 2014)

BUNNIE!!! 
...I'm never letting her leave  mwahaha


----------



## kamiyama34 (Sep 3, 2014)

Man, it's so hard to choose, but I'll try :9 Here goes:

Rolf, Amelia, Hopper, ALL of the hamsters (Hamphrey especially), Papi, Zell, Boone, Kitt, Mathilda, Walt...and Diana


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

My favorite villager has been and will always be Tabby. Always moves away from me though... 
Other favorites:
Paula.
Tangy.
Coco.
Ken. 
Beau.
I guess that's all for now!


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 5, 2014)

Doc
Julian
Apollo
Whitney
Felicity
Butch
Daisy
Gala
Agnes
Canberra
Eunice
Colton
Rory
Tia
Drago
Ribbot
Filbert
Bones
Broccolo
Prince
Walker
Bam
Cousteau
Shep
Ed
Blanche
Gloria
Maelle
Maple
Peggy
Tammy


I like how certain villagers look, and others for their personality types.


----------



## Mister Ivy (Sep 5, 2014)

Kid Cat
Boomer
Chester
Mira
 ^-^


----------



## Frosteas (Sep 5, 2014)

Flurry, Soleil, Ankha, Tia, Kiki, and Dizzy c:


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 5, 2014)

Bluebear
Mira
Maple
Pinky
Eunice
Lucky
Lolly
Pekoe

Ugh there are too many!


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

Gosh my list would take up a whole page! I was actually going to collect all the pics, and then decided to only collect the ones of my  favorite villagers. It still ended up ben 80 or 90 pics I think. So yeah, I'm not gonna list all those. I'll just do a small sampling:

Carmen
Sparro
Monique
Stitches
Marshal
Fuchsia
Pietro
Julian
Muffy
Merengue
Agnes
Tia
Fauna
Ankha
Shep
Stinky
Purrl
Bruce 
Beau
Lucky
Peggy
Gala
Coco
Ruby
Willow

Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 7, 2014)

Here are some of my particular favourites:

Kyle
Vladimir
Squirrels who aren't Cally
Muffy
Hans
Drago
Phoebe
Mallary
Tia
Clay
Soleil
Lucky
Tangy
Annabelle
Victoria
Purrl
Bree
Avery
Wolfgang
Rod
Knox
Sterling
Pretty much any other wolf
Pippy
Erik
Lopez
Zell
Shari


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Sep 7, 2014)

Leonardo
Daisy
Peanut
Puck
Molly
Victoria
Chief
Moe

And probably some more, but these are my main favourites.


----------



## Hit Girl (Sep 7, 2014)

I always liked Whitney and Apollo in particular because of the Animal Crossing movie. Their personalities there were really adorable, so I guess I would have to say they're my two favorites. Merengue is up there as well, since she's pink which is my favorite color, and she has a strawberry for a horn, which is my favorite fruit.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 7, 2014)

Merengue
Stitches
Sprinkles
Tangy
Frita
Chief 
Wolfgang

At the moment out of that list I have

Frita
Tangy
Stitches
Sprinkles


----------



## Mango (Sep 7, 2014)

pietro.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 7, 2014)

Curlos
Pudge
Ankha
Lucky


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 7, 2014)

Nan
Deirdre
Julian
Olivia
Rosie
Fang
Bones
Butch
Tangy
Hamlet
Beau
Merengue


----------



## Milleram (Sep 9, 2014)

Apollo and Ozzie have been my faves since the Game Cube version. I used to also love Buck, but I've kinda lost interest in him. Right now some of my other faves are Agnes, Hamlet, Francine, Klaus, Tutu, Julian, and Pekoe. There are tons more that I like, but I don't wanna bore people, lol.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Sep 10, 2014)

Basically all of my dreamies, but Stitches is my all time favorite!


----------



## Calysis (Sep 10, 2014)

olivia,
fang,
bangle,
kid cat,
lolly,
jacques
midge,
erik,
zell,
deirdre.

freya, portia, marina, diana, chief, wolfgang, and victoria are some of my other favorites that can't fit in my town. i wish i could have them all ;o;


----------



## MayorGong (Sep 11, 2014)

Kabuki
Rolf
Drift
Coco
Cube
Muffy
Rita
Bob
Francine
Elmer


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro. And Molly. And Mira.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Punchy, Kabuki, Kyle, Friga, Pecan.


----------



## Royce (Sep 11, 2014)

Punchy 

Tangy 

Filbert （≧∇≦）

Flurry (flurrykins)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

Villagers I like and have or wouldn't mind having in my town:
*Cubs* - Cheri, Maple, Poncho, Stitches, Chester, Kody, Pekoe
*Cats* - Bob, Rudy, Punchy, Ankha, Felicity, Kid Cat, Kitty, Tom
*Dogs* - Lucky, Daisy, Goldie
*Deer* - Fauna, Diana, Beau, Bruce, Erik
*Eagles* - Keaton
*Frogs* - Lily, Henry, Jeremiah
*Horses* - Buck, Clyde, Julian
*Kangaroos* - Rooney
*Koalas* - Melba, Canberra
*Mice* - Rod
*Octopi* - Zucker, Marina
*Penguins* - Cube
*Rabbits* - Bunnie, Carmen, SNAKE <333, MIRA <3
*Squirrels* - Peanut, STATIC <3, Hazel, Mint, Poppy
*Wolves* - Fang, Chief, Freya, Whitney, Wolfgang, Skye


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Villagers I like and have or wouldn't mind having in my town:
> *Cubs* - Cheri, Maple, Poncho, Stitches, Chester, Kody, Pekoe
> *Cats* - Bob, Rudy, Punchy, Ankha, Felicity, Kid Cat, Kitty, Tom
> *Dogs* - Lucky, Daisy, Goldie
> ...



No alligator love huh? ):


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> No alligator love huh? ):



Nuuu, I'm sowee. I'm actually not that fond of them irl ;u;

But you can love 'em all you want; I won't judge! XD


----------



## XIII (Sep 11, 2014)

Walt
Axel
Drago
Sly
Sprinkle
Boomer 
Hopper
Ankha
Tia
Bruce
Lobo
Wolfgang
Emerald
Ken
Elvis
Peanut
Mathilda
Static
Ozzie
Bertha
Kit


...I think that's most of them


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Nuuu, I'm sowee. I'm actually not that fond of them irl ;u;
> 
> But you can love 'em all you want; I won't judge! XD



Brb. Gonna go cry. ): 
Jk I'll love them then. Your missing out


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 11, 2014)

Too many


----------



## Mekan1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Everyone who is not mean, I tend to love all villagers, except mean people or people who get too cranky.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got a lot, because all my villagers/dream villagers are my favorites, and I have two towns. I'd say though, overall my favorite of all time is Flora. But I'll make a list in no order. Bold are ones that I have : ).

*Flora
Poppy
Wolfgang
Marina
Skye
Merengue
Portia
Cookie
Beau*
*Anabelle
Hazel*
Maple
*Deirdre*
Bluebear
*Rosie*
Blanche
Lily
Filbert


----------

